# Slovak: Vy - veľké alebo malé?



## sdcp

Ahojte,

chcela by som sa poradiť, či zámená _vy, váš _sa okrem korešpondencie píšu s veľkým alebo malým začiatočným písmenom. Konkrétne v letáku alebo cenovej ponuke.

Ďakujem


----------



## jazyk

V češtině se píše velkými písmeny. Předpokládám, že to je totéž ve slovenštině, ale nejsem si jist.


----------



## Jana337

jazyk said:


> V češtině se píše velkými písmeny. Předpokládám, že to je totéž ve slovenštině, ale nejsem si jist.


Ne vždy. Třeba v návodu k nějakému výrobku bych použila malé, protože tam to není osobní oslovení. Leták a cenová nabídka se svým charakterem spíše podobají korespondenci, takže tam bych se klonila k velkému písmenu.


----------



## sdcp

Veď práve. Ani ja som si nebola istá. Na internete som našla, že prípady, v ktorých treba písať veľké písmená sú oslovenia zámenami v listoch, telegramoch, blahoželaniach a iných písomných prejavoch, ak oslovujeme konkrétne osoby, napr. blahoželám Ti, prajeme Vám. Ale platí to aj v prípade, ak oslovujete svojou cenovou ponukou neznámu masu ľudí? 

Tak hovoríte, že skôr veľké? 

Díki


----------



## winpoj

K zákazníkům je třeba být úslužný až úlisný, čili jasně velké V.

Některé firmy jdou tak daleko, že kvůli fascinaci velkým V odhazují jako zbytečnou veteš pravidla o zájmenu "svůj":

Kupte si u nás Vaši novou pračku!


----------



## zuzanadoma

Já bych tedy rozhodně použila velké V pouze pro oslovení konkrétní osoby, pokud se jedná o (víceméně) anonymní nabídku, byla bych pro malé (vidím ale, že jsem v menšině ).
Třeba Google používá v e-mailových odpovědích na dotazy uživatelů různých poskytovaných služeb velké V, ale v (téměř identických) textech odpovědí na stránkách často kladených dotazů písmena malá.


----------



## sdcp

Díki všetkým za odpoveď. Ja som nakoniec dala to veľké V


----------



## shifter78

Jazykovedci odporúčajú malé:


> V rozličných návodoch, pokynoch či reklamných textoch sa tvary zámen ty, tvoj, vy, váš zvyčajne píšu s malým začiatočným písmenom.


 vvv.juls.savba.sk/ks/2007/5/ks2007-5.pdf


----------

